
A cold war between Android and Chrome because of PWAs - joshtynjala
https://medium.com/@firt/is-there-a-cold-war-between-android-and-chrome-because-of-pwas-e50a7471056c
======
chewz
I have recently decided that I am totally fine with PWA in place of some apps
(Gmail and Instagram among them) on my Phone. It works well but it wasn't
obvious path.

